# Outdoor set-ups for babies



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2010)

I made a couple of outdoor habitats today, one for Emmie, the 2 year old Manouria emys phayrei, and the other for a pair of Texas tortoise hatchlings that I adopted from someone here in town. Here's Emmie's:












It might not be big enough. I was able to put her in it today for a couple hours as the weather here has been really nice. She stayed hidden for most of that time, but she'll get used to it eventually. If the plants don't grow fast enough to suit me, I may just add a few more, so she has quite a bit of cover. Its the bottom of one of those great big garbage toters, the kind the truck lifts up and dumps.

This one is a Christmas tree storage bin. Its a wonderful size for baby tortoises. I wasn't able to add the tortoises to this habitat just yet because its too wet in there and, while pretty warm outside, not quite warm enough for wet babies:


----------



## terracolson (Mar 28, 2010)

very cute...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 28, 2010)

Simple yet elegant...I especially like the "timbered" hide. Nice touch! 

It's spring it's spring it's spring it's spring it's spring!!!!!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 28, 2010)

Great set-ups!! I need to make Nelson's outdoor enclosure...can't wait until it's warm enough for him to be outside during the day


----------



## Candy (Mar 28, 2010)

Yvonne is that the cypress mulch from Tyler Stewart that you used in the first enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

Great examples, but please stop showing me Manouria. You're driving me crazy!!! 

Okay maybe every once in a while....... but it IS driving me crazy. Maybe I can make a long term deal with someone. I'll raise the hatchlings and then when they are too big and have to move outdoors full time, I send them to my "partner" who lives in a climate with less of the extreme desert heat. Any takers?

My favorite outdoor set-ups for babies are the big kiddie pools from K-Mart. I don't have any pics, but I'll take some when I get some more babies and do another set-up. I just stick a big, bushy, potted plant smack-dab in the middle and they have round the clock shade.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2010)

Candy said:


> Yvonne is that the cypress mulch from Tyler Stewart that you used in the first enclosure?



Its the brand that Tyler sells, yes, but I bought it here in town. I put down a thick layer of potting soil first, planted the plants, then top dressed it with cypress mulch...both habitats.


----------



## sammi (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Yvonne, in the second pic with the christmas tree bin, what kind of wooden hut is that? Does it not get moldy from being on the substrate? Or is the wood treated? I'm having a problem with this and my wooden huts right now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2010)

Its a hanging cedar planter. I've had it laying around here for YEARS! Someone turned in a young sulcata in an aquarium 6 or 8 years ago and that cedar planter was his hiding place. Its been sitting outside all this time, so I figured all the aromatic oils would be gone by now and it would be ok to use. 

I've also bought lengths of really big PVC pipe...like 15" diameter, and cut them lengthwise in half and use them for hides, however they're GLARING WHITE and the planter looks more natural.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> My favorite outdoor set-ups for babies are the big kiddie pools from K-Mart. I don't have any pics, but I'll take some when I get some more babies and do another set-up. I just stick a big, bushy, potted plant smack-dab in the middle and they have round the clock shade.



That's a good idea- and cheaper than what I was planning!
Do you put a lid on it? 

I'm trying to figure out a good location in my backyard to put Nelson's outdoor enclosure. The best place that is somewhat hidden is in the shade, so that won't work 

I found a great container to use as Nelson's outdoor enclosure but the sides are 2' tall. Do you think I should use a more shallow container?


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't use a lid, because I stay right there with them. How much shade depends on the day. For hot summer days, more shade is a good thing. For cooler days, a sunnier area would probably be better. If you use no substrate and a potted plant for shade, the whole thing is very mobile.


----------



## sammi (Apr 1, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Its a hanging cedar planter. I've had it laying around here for YEARS! Someone turned in a young sulcata in an aquarium 6 or 8 years ago and that cedar planter was his hiding place. Its been sitting outside all this time, so I figured all the aromatic oils would be gone by now and it would be ok to use.
> 
> I've also bought lengths of really big PVC pipe...like 15" diameter, and cut them lengthwise in half and use them for hides, however they're GLARING WHITE and the planter looks more natural.



Is the wood treated?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2010)

No


----------

